
Mount Everest is a ‘fecal time bomb.’ - sehugg
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2018/08/07/mount-everest-is-a-fecal-time-bomb-heres-one-mans-idea-for-handling-14-tons-of-poop/
======
viggity
Who is going to solve this problem first, Nepal or San Francisco?

